# Model Railroad Track Plan GREAT TIPS for beginners or small layouts



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Excellent advice, DJ, thanks for your time and efforts. It's hard to follow those rules on a simple 4x8 sheet. But it can be done with careful planning.


----------

